# Is SeedBoutique Shutdown?



## changingseasons (Jun 16, 2007)

I tried going to their site and it says the domain is free....

Anyone know any info?  It looks like they are all done.


----------



## CorsoSativa (Jun 16, 2007)

i have an insect (i imagine) chewing holes in my leaves is there a safe organic spray i can use to keep insects off ? oh and one 2 plants have small white spots on some leaves. nutrient defeciency?


----------



## changingseasons (Jun 16, 2007)

Looks like they are back up...........phewww


----------

